# Question backsweetening a mojito Skeeter Pee



## Val-the-Brew-Gal (Jul 6, 2019)

I made a lime version of Skeeter Pee (2/3 lemon juice and 1/3 lime) that I plan to use as a base for a mojito wine. Now I'm trying to decide how to backsweetening it in a manner that will bump up the lime flavor and also add that hint of mint. So far I've contemplated using limeade, a mojito cocktail mix and even lime and mint coffee syrups. My concern with all of these is that they are not clear options so they will cloud up my wine. Will they clear with the wine when I use SuperKleer or do I just accept that any of these will result in a "dirty" wine. I'll also thinking about using a mint infused rum and a lime rum because they are both clear already which would give me a fortified wine.

Has anyone tried any of these or can offer opinion?


----------



## FTC Wines (Jul 7, 2019)

Val, A few years ago we made a Mojito S P. It turned out pretty good. My note taking is terrible but I do remember adding mint and a rum flavoring. Still have a bottle or 2. Don’t remember any clearing problems with it. There was definite Mojito taste to it. Roy


----------



## Chinook (Jan 13, 2021)

Val-the-Brew-Gal said:


> I made a lime version of Skeeter Pee (2/3 lemon juice and 1/3 lime) that I plan to use as a base for a mojito wine. Now I'm trying to decide how to backsweetening it in a manner that will bump up the lime flavor and also add that hint of mint. So far I've contemplated using limeade, a mojito cocktail mix and even lime and mint coffee syrups. My concern with all of these is that they are not clear options so they will cloud up my wine. Will they clear with the wine when I use SuperKleer or do I just accept that any of these will result in a "dirty" wine. I'll also thinking about using a mint infused rum and a lime rum because they are both clear already which would give me a fortified wine.
> 
> Has anyone tried any of these or can offer opinion?


 I'm going to make a Mint Lime Skeeter Pee* (Mojito)*. I will add the mint flavorings after fermentation, maybe after final filtering.
Here are two flavoring options for the lime. The one on the right "*Brewers Best"* says "peach" but actually this series has about 30-50 flavors including mint which I will get. Each bottle of costs $9.50 . Four ounces for this flavors four gallons for full strength flavor I presume, 
I will bench test each and then decide how much or which to use. 
Using flavorings , there is no fermentation and the addition of volume is very small.
...
I've experimented before using some flavored syrups eg cherry , (*Monin Brand*) and found out they had some kind of non-ferment able sugar in them that sweetened the wine unpredictably and with a different kind of taste - at least the ones I tried. So that was a failed experiment.


----------



## Midir (May 19, 2021)

Well, it makes sense to look for alternative ways of making a Mojito. Being a diabetic makes it even more not worthy, and finding sides like Top 10 Most Popular Cocktails | Lola Covington can really help you find alternative ways of enjoying cocktails without having to add sugar into them. I knew a few recipes from friends, but this site has exceeded my expectations with all the significant variations of the offer. On top of that, I regularly found creative recipes when I had gatherings or parties at home, and my friends were always impressed.


----------

